# The official we could have had *insert name here* instead of PAVEL THREAD



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

HERE'S THE LIST OF ALL THE GUYS DRAFTED AFTER PAVEL. I"m bolding the guys who are good. Who do you think we should have taken?

21. Utah Pavel Podkolzine
*22. New Jersey Viktor Khryapa
23. Portland Sergei Monia
24. Boston Delonte West
25. Boston Tony Alen
26. Sacramento Kevin Martin
27. Lakers Sasha Vujacic*
28. San Antonio Beno Udrih
*29. Indiana David Harrison*

*30. Orlando Anderson Varejao*
31. Chicago Jackson Vroman
32. Washington Peter John Ramos
33. Clippers Lionel Chalmers
*34. Atlanta Donta Smith*
*35. Seattle Andre Emmett*
36. Orlando Antonio BUrks
*37. Atlanta Royal Ivey*
*38. Chicago Chris Duhon*
39. Toronto Albert Miralles
40. Boston Justin Reed
41. Seattle David Young
42. Atlanta Victor Sanikidze
*43. New York Trevor Ariza*
44. New Orleans Tim Pickett
45. Charlotte Bernard Robinson
46. Portland Ha Seung Hin
47. Miami Pape Sow
48. Sacrmamento Ricky Minard
49. Memphis Sergei Lishouk
50. Dallas Vassilis Spanoulis
51. New Jersey Christian Drejer
*52. San Antonio Romain Sato
53. Miami Matt Freije*
54. Detroit Ricky Paulding
55. Houston Luis Flores
56. Lakers Marcus Douthit
57. San Antonio Sergei Karaulov
58. Minnesota Blake Stepp
59. Indiana Rashad Wright


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

The fact that he was drafted by Utah means there was a trade, right?
So was it ever in Dallas' hands anyway?

If it was - 
Anderson Varejao, Dallas has been needing a good backup pf/c
Chris Duhon's a great player, but wouldn't really have fitted (nor would most of the others).
Spose David Harrison's still developing, he could be good.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Sideshow Bob.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have liked to have Delonte West, but it's difficult to pass up on a young guy who's 7-5.

Delonte West has developed in the past couple seasons with Boston because he actually got playing time, but he wouldn't have gotten much playing time here in Dallas, considering our abundance of guards... He would have been somewhere along the line of D.Armstrong on the bench.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would have liked to have Delonte West, but it's difficult to pass up on a young guy who's 7-5.
> 
> Delonte West has developed in the past couple seasons with Boston because he actually got playing time, but he wouldn't have gotten much playing time here in Dallas, considering our abundance of guards... He would have been somewhere along the line of D.Armstrong on the bench.


I would start him over Harris.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> I would start him over Harris.


West has better shots than Harris (who doesn't?), but Harris has the athleticism over West.

Defensively, I like Harris better as well. Harris has those quick hands...

I suppose if you are looking for a draftee who could have immediately helped the team, West is the answer, but, if you want to develop a player, Harris certainly has the higher upside. All Harris needs to develop is the ability to pull up anywhere in the court to shoot (like Terry) and the nice tear-drop (like Tony Parker). We'll be set... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> West has better shots than Harris (who doesn't?), but Harris has the athleticism over West.
> 
> Defensively, I like Harris better as well. Harris has those quick hands...
> 
> I suppose if you are looking for a draftee who could have immediately helped the team, West is the answer, but, if you want to develop a player, Harris certainly has the higher upside. All Harris needs to develop is the ability to pull up anywhere in the court to shoot (like Terry) and the nice tear-drop (like Tony Parker). We'll be set... :biggrin:


Agreed and grow some balls.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Agreed and grow some balls.


LOL... Imagine the headline "Devin has grown 2 more balls during his 2006-2007 season..."


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

To give him a total of 4?
He would definitely make the All Star Game with those numbers.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... Imagine the headline "Devin has grown 2 more balls during his 2006-2007 season..."


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

RealGM is reporting that Devin Harris's scrotum is becoming increasingly lumpier.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

nobody would have taken kelvin martin? he's a baller and fearless and no way in heck is devin a better defender than delonte.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I meant to mention Kevin Martin (though at the time Dallas already had Daniels and Howard as young wings..)


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Trevor Ariza.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

different_13 said:


> The fact that he was drafted by Utah means there was a trade, right?
> So was it ever in Dallas' hands anyway?
> 
> If it was -
> ...



yes it was. utah picked for the mavs. mavs wanted pavel.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What is this doing besides making us angry at Pavel?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Kevin Martin on the Mavs would be crazy

he'll have a breakout season with the Kings this year



Mavs were just trying to fill in their needs though, can't really blame them.... if he would have been an All-Star caliber player at 7'5, you'd be a lot more angry


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Kevin Martin really impressed me in his series against the Spurs...especially that game winner, he's almost as quick as Devin...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Fools. Pavel would have been the face of the franchise. *FOOLS*.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Fools. Pavel would have been the face of the franchise. *FOOLS*.


Who's WTChan?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Who's WTChan?


A disgruntled Pavel fan... Well, maybe a fan of big foreign players, like Pavel and Ha.

He's also quite angry about the greedy Sonics management...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A disgruntled Pavel fan... Well, maybe a fan of big foreign players, like Pavel and Ha.
> 
> He's also quite angry about the greedy Sonics management...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

t1no said:


> Who's WTChan?


Who's WTChan, you ask? Who's WTChan? I'll tell you who WTChan is.

I'm your worst nightmare. I'm the prophet Nostradamus reborn. I'm the man with the Golden Gun. I'm Public Enemy #1. I'm the Notorious C.H.A.N. I'm the New World Order. I'm what lies beneath the surface. I'm the reincarnation of Jack the Ripper. I'm the Juggernaut, *****.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A disgruntled Pavel fan... Well, maybe a fan of big foreign players, like Pavel and Ha.
> 
> He's also quite angry about the greedy Sonics management...


It's like you've known me all my life.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Who's WTChan, you ask? Who's WTChan? I'll tell you who WTChan is.
> 
> I'm your worst nightmare. I'm the prophet Nostradamus reborn. I'm the man with the Golden Gun. I'm Public Enemy #1. I'm the Notorious C.H.A.N. I'm the New World Order. I'm what lies beneath the surface. I'm the reincarnation of Jack the Ripper. I'm the Juggernaut, *****.


and you are 16, i am really impressed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> and you are 16, i am really impressed.


Well, dream big. :krazy:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't dream big. I am big.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I don't dream big. I am big.


Nice quote. :clap:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you. I spit quotable fiyah.


----------

